
Writing the Prince symbol in Unicode (2013) - mmastrac
http://parkerhiggins.net/2013/01/writing-the-prince-symbol-in-unicode/
======
PhasmaFelis
> _Apparently (at least according to Wikipedia) Warner Bros had to send out
> floppy disks with a custom font to the music press they hoped would review
> his record._

This was actually the reason he changed it--to troll Warner Bros. over an
ongoing contract dispute. Apparently US law requires publishers to credit
artists under whatever name they choose to use, and this right cannot legally
be signed away; his name change forced WB to propagate that font everywhere,
in promotions, legal documents, everything.

------
Navarr
It'd be amusing if fonts started adding ligatures that supported turning that
sequence into the price symbol.

Alternatively, and for bonus points make "the artist formerly known as prince"
a ligature for the symbol

------
personjerry
> It’s not perfect, and it isn’t very simple to type, but it beats writing out
> The Artist Formerly Known As Prince each time.

I'm assuming the author is not being serious? Because you need to make sure
the reader has access to that font, and otherwise ensure some sort of
degradation, which is a lot more work than just typing TAFKAP.

~~~
dan_blanchard
You don't need a special font installed. It works fine in Chrome on OS X
without anything extra installed.

~~~
SchizoDuckie
Looks like this on Chrome Ubuntu. I'm not impressed

[http://imgur.com/KlHdZ47](http://imgur.com/KlHdZ47)

~~~
Pxtl
Looks about the same on Android Chrome.

------
DonHopkins
Why, the ``Bruce'' font? Because someone jokingly suggested that because it
was way too cumbersome to say, ``that symbol guy'' or whatever, it'd be much
easier to give the symbol a name, and that name should be ``Bruce.'' So there.

[http://milk.com/wall-o-shame/bruce_font.html](http://milk.com/wall-o-
shame/bruce_font.html)

------
jgalt212
Slightly off topic, but the Charlie Murphy/Prince skit on The Chappelle show
was epic.

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SGqUwr9j8Zc](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SGqUwr9j8Zc)

